# Pakistani Taliban creates Facebook page to recruit



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

The banned Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan have created a Facebook page *to recruit persons to write for a planned quarterly magazine and to work on tasks like video editing and translation. *

The Umar Media TTP page, which has nearly *290 likes*, has a message posted on November 22 seeking writers for "Ahyah-e-Khilafat", which is described as the "official quarterly magazine" of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan.



"Dear brothers and sisters, 'Pen is mightier than the sword (sic)'. Now you have a chance to use this mighty weapon," the message says.
Prospective contributors can write on "on topic of your choice, or on jihadi current affairs, history, Islamic movements, plight of ummah, etc etc", the message adds.
An earlier message posted in October states that *"Umar Media is proud to announce online jobs opportunities (sic)".The job "description (sic) is video editing, translations, sharing, uploading, downloading and collection of required data".*
The earlier message includes an email ID for contacting the Taliban and asks people to spread news about the Facebook page as the account may be deleted.
 
US-based private intelligence organization SITE too said the Pakistani Taliban use Facebook as "a recruitment centre".

Source: Pakistani Taliban creates Facebook page to recruit - Times Of India

I know its a day-old news, but where are our "Social network" things are going!


----------



## aloodum (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ these morons themselves are contradicting themeselves....as per their own laws they should shun media and look how they now turning to use it..seems they got inspired by the chinese 50 cent gang


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

if u have a link just report to fb to block it simple


----------



## duke123 (Dec 10, 2012)

whats the pay? i feel its a good job blowing up things


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 10, 2012)

can anyone give the link of that page


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 10, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> The banned Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan have created a Facebook page *to recruit persons to write for a planned quarterly magazine and to work on tasks like video editing and translation. *
> 
> The Umar Media TTP page, which has nearly *290 likes*, has a message posted on November 22 seeking writers for "Ahyah-e-Khilafat", which is described as the "official quarterly magazine" of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan.
> 
> ...



tech has boom and bane :d


----------



## @vi (Dec 11, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> 'Pen is mightier than the sword(bombs & stuff)'.


The famous Taliban oxymoron.


----------

